# Trophy Hogs!



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Can they really get this big or is this all
just photoshop?

http://0.tqn.com/d/urbanlegends/1/0/...ild_boar_1.jpg
http://renchin.com/wp-content/upload.../giant-pig.jpg
http://xmb.stuffucanuse.com/xmb/imag...8&Hogzilla.jpg

And lets not forget the biggun that turned out
to be named Fred!
http://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/..._470x317,2.jpg


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I've seen stuff on TV that shows them that large. I'm thinking my 338 win mag would do fine on one.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Watched a show on the tv some time ago about the third one you have posted, Hogzilla. The biologests that studied his remains figured he would have weighed between 900 and 1000 pounds live weight. Now that is a big hog.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

MAttt said:


> Can they really get this big or is this all
> just photoshop?


Don't need photoshop if you put the 'trophy' well in front of you - the first link is the best [worst] example of this good ol' photo taking gimmick; the guy must be 10 ft behind the hog.

None of these photos have the human directly next to or in front of the hog - it distorts perspective.

Having said all that yes - hogs can get real big!


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

.....However, that isn't the only thing about these hogs. The first link is the only hog that has Russian blood.. the other three are one or a combanation of domesticated breeds, most likely farm raised, and shot there or turned loose much later in life... but still had the available corn or commercial feeds...

a domestic boar like these can reach these weights at around 4 - 6 years of age... not an uncommon thing... shoot, domesic hogs reach 300 pounds by 6-8 months....

Clyde


----------



## Lyle7289 (Sep 28, 2006)

Clydes right...those are Russian and YES they are that big. True Russian's are HUGE....Our pigs are not that big. I have seen 400-500lb pigs taken but none of that size!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

This woman my mom knows in 4H had a domestic pig that weighed around 1200lbs.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

one thing to remember about hogs is they dont stop growing...



diztortion said:


> This woman my mom knows in 4H had a domestic pig that weighed around 1200lbs.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I forgot the name of the pig, but she passed away a couple years ago.

The woman who owned her has a mobile petting zoo. Every year she would setup at the DeltaPlex for the Shrine Circus. 

One year she setup a "Guess the weight" of her pig. 

When she had baby pigs, they would have to separate them because she would roll over and crush them! :yikes:


----------

